# Working holiday visa with kids?



## msones (Sep 3, 2009)

We had a theory that we would get a working holiday visa and hopefully get sponsorship whilst in Australia to apply for permenant residency.

I know its a bit risky but as they are taking so long to process permenant visas for trades people it seems like a quicker option. 

Is is possible to get this type of visa with two kids as well,

Would really appreciate any help on this as im feeling a bit hopeless at the moment!! x


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You can't have dependents on a WHV. You can have those on a visitor Visa (no work allowed).

It says so on this page at Immi:
Working Holiday Visa (Subclass 417)

* not be accompanied by dependent children at any time during your stay in Australia
Note: A dependent child is the child, or step-child, of you or your partner who:
o is not married, engaged to be married, or in a de facto relationship
o has not turned 18.

If you would like a dependent child to join you in Australia you must apply for a different visa such as a Tourist visa. If you have dependent children who will not accompany you at any time you must apply for a Working Holiday visa using the paper application. You are not able to apply online.
See: Working Holiday visa applications - paper



msones said:


> We had a theory that we would get a working holiday visa and hopefully get sponsorship whilst in Australia to apply for permenant residency.
> 
> I know its a bit risky but as they are taking so long to process permenant visas for trades people it seems like a quicker option.
> 
> ...


----------

